# @ nicolai, endurotest in der bike



## 525Rainer (14. Oktober 2009)

servus!

hab in der bike gelesen dass die teilnahme am superendurotest wegen der nicht vorhandenen verfügbarkeit der wunschtuningparts gescheitert ist. 

wenn jemand partliste und gewähltes bike durchgeben könnte wäre das sehr interessant!


----------



## flyingscot (14. Oktober 2009)

wahrscheinlich waren alle Claviculas ausverkauft , die waren an den anderen Enduros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (14. Oktober 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich waren alle Claviculas ausverkauft , die waren an den anderen Enduros.



An einen Enduro, eine Carbonkurbel 

Nicolai kann bei so einen Wettbewerb nur schlecht aussehen.
Die Jungs aus Lübbrechtsen rüsten die Räder ihren Einsatzzweck 
entspreichend aus. 

Die Bike bewertet wohl eher den Eisdielen bzw. Anzeigen Faktor.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

warum nicht? die clavicula hab i auch schon im auge (gehabt).


----------



## dubbel (14. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ...wenn jemand partliste und gewähltes bike durchgeben könnte wäre das sehr interessant!


klär mich auf: was ist interessant an einem nicht stattgefundenen test von nicht erhältlichen parts?


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Oktober 2009)

Seit wann wird hier über Tatsachen oder Realitäten diskutiert?


----------



## luck01 (14. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> warum nicht? die clavicula hab i auch schon im auge (gehabt).



An einen CC-Bike ist eine clavicula sicherlich angebracht und ein Traum. 

Eine 1000  Kurbel an einem Enduro ist einfach overdressed.
Dafür ist so eine Kurbel einfach zu schade. Es sei denn, man hat
einen Teilesponsor. Bei einen Enduro gibt es sicherlich mehr und bessere
Möglichkeiten Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

wieso ist das denn overdressed? wenns hält ist doch cool. ausserdem made in germany und somit passend zum rahmen.


----------



## fuzzball (14. Oktober 2009)

es gibt ja auch eine robustere DH Version http://www.thm-carbones.de/userfiles/galerien/8/38.jpg, ob man die verbauen möchte muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Mir gefällt sie nicht, wobei eine schöne leichte made in Germany Kurbel würde mir auch gefallen, vielleicht die neue Tune, wenn sie ausreichend steif ist.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wieso ist das denn overdressed? wenns hält ist doch cool.



Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei euch ist. Aber meine Kurbeln haben grundsätzlich immer ruckzuck zahlreiche Macken, besonders an den Enden. An eine 1000 Carbon-Kurbel möchte ich da gar nicht denken. Wenn man ständig aufpassen muss sich das teure Teil nicht zu verschandeln, macht das fahren keinen Spaß mehr, das machen die paar Gramm Gewichtsersparnis dann auch nicht besser.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

sgtimmt auch wieder. aber das stört mich an jeder kurbel das die irgendwann nicht mehr aussieht wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (14. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sgtimmt auch wieder. aber das stört mich an jeder kurbel das die irgendwann nicht mehr aussieht wie neu.



Ja, nur an einer Alukurbel sind die Macken und Schrammen nicht tragisch. Einer Carbonkurbel wurde ich da irgendwann nicht mehr über den Weg trauen. 

Aber keine Frage, an einem Konzeptbike ist das schon ne coole Sache. Für mich wäre das halt nicht alltagstauglich.


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> klär mich auf: was ist interessant an einem nicht stattgefundenen test von nicht erhältlichen parts?



ich kann das in meinem gehirn nachtesten weil ich weiss wie sich der allumfassende heilige gral fahren muss. die bike weiss nichts. nichts!!!!


----------



## fuzzball (14. Oktober 2009)

was für Bikes waren bei dem Test dabei?


Kurbel würde ich immer eine Alu nehmen, an erster Stelle C´Dale Hollowgram SL, leider mit dem blöden BB30 Standard , sonst bleibt halt nur noch die XTR.


----------



## flyingscot (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja, XTR ist ja auch eine "reine" CC-Kurbel. Ok, die Kosten und die Robustheit einer Clavicula sind fraglich, aber halten tut sie offensichtlich.

Ich finde so einen Test eigentlich mal ganz nett, um zu sehen, ob man an seinem Gefährt noch was sinnvoll tunen kann. Und da interessiert mich eine Teileliste von Nicolai eigentlich mehr, als von den getesteten Modellen.

Gewonnen hat übrigens das neue Specialized Enduro (12.4kg), knapp gefolgt vom neuen Liteville 301 (12kg).


----------



## soil (14. Oktober 2009)

Oh, dann werd ich mir morgen die Bike holen. Kann mal einer genau bereichten, was drin steht? ich bin scharf auf das 301!!
Danke!


----------



## Mythilos (14. Oktober 2009)

ah, hier ok:
Bike Heft Inhalt Kann die mal jemand scannen und als pdf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (14. Oktober 2009)

die zeitschrift kostet ein 10tel deiner internet flat inkl. stromverbrauch also lass die maus aus und gib die paar kröten aus.


----------



## Mythilos (14. Oktober 2009)

ich kauf die aus Prinzip nicht! ;-)

dieses erkaufte Gesaier.. 

Aber um mal rein zu schauen und sich ein paar Räder an zu schauen gehts!


----------



## noco (14. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich kann das in meinem gehirn nachtesten weil ich weiss wie sich der allumfassende heilige gral fahren muss. die bike weiss nichts. nichts!!!!



Krass - ich glaub das machst du wirklich!
Und dir gelingt das vermutlich auch noch

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Oktober 2009)

hat falco nicht mal gesagt die hätten die nicolais schlecht bewertet weil sie zu massig und stabil aufgebaut waren? 
tja, canyon ist das nicht passiert. die haben ihr enduro als einzige mit einer nicht absenkbaren totem ausgestattet und anstatt eine themaverfehlung zu kassieren steht da einfach ein stempel "kategorie freeride, ausser konkurrenz".


----------



## fuzzball (14. Oktober 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Naja, XTR ist ja auch eine "reine" CC-Kurbel. Ok, die Kosten und die Robustheit einer Clavicula sind fraglich, aber halten tut sie offensichtlich.



SLX und XT ist auch nicht stabiler/steifer als eine XTR, wenns stabil sein soll RF Diabolus mit passendem  Diabolus Innenlager (380gr), Problem die Sache wiegt dann soviel wie zweimal XT.
Am Perp fahr ich jetzt seit 07 XTR Kurbeln, erst die 960er jetzt die 970er, hab bisher jedes Jahr eine neue gekauft und die alte mit immer nur verschlissenen Kettenblätter in der Bucht verkauft, sodass +- Geschäft war (soviel wie ich für neue Kettenblätter eh hätte ausgeben müssen). Aber ob jetzt XT oder XTR oder Clavicula muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er sich das leisten,will,kann,etc., denke das ist ähnlich wie mit Carbonfelgen, schön, steif, robust (zumindest die Edge AM), aber wenn was kaputtgeht, kostet das Ersatzteil halt nicht 120.-  sondern 800.-.

Die Jungs von Nicolai hätten Hypnos AM hinschicken sollen, nicht nur das es individueller gewesen wäre, nein auch leichter  werd morgen bei meinem Kiosk die Bike mal durchschmöckern (da mich die Aufbauten auch brennend interessieren) und  dann die AMS kaufen, wie jeden 2. Donnerstag  denn wenn ich sehe wer den Test gewonnen hat, no comment :kotz:


----------



## luck01 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt,

hier ist ein link zum Test

http://linksave.in/14737406424ab8f0eba1d34


Meiner Meinung nach haben die Räder das Thema Enduro verfeht


----------



## Mythilos (15. Oktober 2009)

die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Testergebnisse muß jeder selber für sich einordnen. 

Mir dienen die immer als Orientierung und was man grad so tolles kaufen kann. Ich stand damals auch kurz davor mir ein Canyon zu kaufen. Bis ich mal eins in der Hand hatte. 


Unterm Strich sicher alles gute Fahrräder.. die eben mehr oder weniger ihr Geld wert sind (was aber auch jeder für sich unterschiedlich bewerten wird). Was den Einsatzzweck betrifft, so denke ich, dass der richtige Fahrer auf dem richtigen Bike sicher auch mit diesen Rädern Enduro fahren kann. Wie lange steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Bei diesen Tests schaut der Laie (wie ich evtl auch einer bin) wahrscheinlich als erstes auf den Preis (ist ihm dieser zu teuer), dann schaut er, ob da dann wenigistens eine XTR verbaut ist und als nächstes aufs Gewicht, was am besten (egal welcher Einsatzzweck) unter 10kg liegen sollte.

Mir sind in diesen Tests immer wieder sehr fragwürde Testergebnisse untergekommen (@ Rainer.. ich gebs ja zu, ich hab mir durchaus auch ab udn an eine gekauft... ) und auch iimmer wieder Zahlendreher, welche auch das Endergebnis beeinflußt haben, wie Steifigkeitswerte etc.

(Wenn ich dieses Video sehe, wie die die Laufräder testen... )..aber gut...

Ein Freund hatte mal Räder für die Mountainbike getestet, daher habe ich einen kleinen Einblick in die Aussagekraft der Testergebnisse bekommen.

Fakt ist, dass Nicolai mit an Wahrscheinlichkeit grenzende Sicherheit ;-) sicher kein Top-Ergebnis eingefahren hätte!

Warum? ..Darum! 

..trotz, dass das Argument "zu schwer" mittlerweile nicht mehr gehalten werden kann! ;-)


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Oktober 2009)

das ist mir ja wurscht wie ein nicolai abgeschnitten hätt. 

das interessante an dem test ist doch wie die hersteller das leichteste noch fahrbare enduro interpretieren. wies die bike dann bewertet ist doch egal. von daher hätts mich interessiert wie kalle das bike aufgebaut hätte. im grunde hätt man bei nicolai auch aus den vollen schöpfen können und dem AM hauptrahmen einen RC rohrsatz verpassen können. erfahrungsgemäss ist enduro für die bike trailsurfen auf einem trail den ich unter cross country einstufen würde.


----------



## paradox (15. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ... erfahrungsgemäss ist enduro für die bike trailsurfen auf einem trail den ich unter cross country einstufen würde.





da muss ich dir echt mal rechtgeben, ... 
man sieht richtig wie die bike auf die werbung von canyon angewiesen ist, sonst hätten sie das bike gleich schlecht bewertet... 

alles in allem ist der test ein witz! 
einen testsieg wegen einer fehlenden vaiostütze abzuwerten, und sonstige komische betrachtungsweisen, erschließen sich mir einfach nicht.
ich muss die bike lesen (berufliche gründe) und mir graut es jedesmal vor so komischen bewertung, ...
in diesem sinne

gruß

chris


----------



## fuzzball (15. Oktober 2009)

denke die Bike und Mountain Bike reihen sich ein zu Spiegel, Focus, Auto Motor und Sport, etc...; Zeitschriften die einzig und allein der Unterhaltung dienen ohne dabei realistisch zu sein. Lese seit Jahren die AMS, weil es einfach Spaß macht, auch gerade wenn man sich über einen Test aufregt-da man andere Erfahrungen mit dem Pkw gemacht hat. Dennoch würde ich mir niemals ein Pkw oder Bike kaufen weil es in der AMS oder Bike gut abgeschnitten hat.
Aber Rainer hat recht mit der komischen Einstufung bei Bike und Co.,vor 1/2 Jahren hatte ich mir für einen Flug mal wieder eine Bike gekauft, da war ein Test von einem Intense 5.5 mit XTR LRS drin, dieses wurde als Enduro eingestuft  schönes Bike nur speziell mit dem LRS kein Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_01 (17. Oktober 2009)

Leute, 
das gibt es doch in jeder Zeitung. Jede Zeitung ist auf seine Werbung angewiesen. Wenn ich ein Snowboardmag aufschlage kann ich anhand der Werbunghäufigkeit und Größe der Anzeigen auch die Testsieger vorhersagen. Das gelingt mir mittlerweile sogar bei Zeitungen über Sportarten, die ich gar nicht ausübe 
Und bei der bike isses eben Canyon. Na und? Für 3,90 EUR pro Ausgabe incl. Selle Italia Sattel im Jahresabo isses immernoch ne akzeptable Klozeitung, oder nicht?! 

huch, 
fast das Thema vergessen: So eine Clavicula ist für mich voll am Thema vorbei. Klar sind die Systemfestigkeiten sicherlich da, nur meine Kurbelarme kratzen im Laufe der Zeit schon an Steinen oder anderen hartem Untergrund lang. Und Carbon splittert ja dann auch gleich immer sehr fies... Ich würd die Kohle lieber in leichtere Dämpfer o.ä. stecken wenn man schon Gewicht sparen will. Und diese Made in Germany Nummer ist mir auch egal. Da drüben stehen auch "nur" Menschen am Band...

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## kitor (19. Oktober 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Seit wann wird hier über Tatsachen oder Realitäten diskutiert?



wie auch schon der schlechteste Kanzler aller Zeiten verkennst Du, dass es nur eine Realität gibt. Aber das nur am Rande.



Dafür ist das Helius in der Mountainbike rider gut weggekommen..


----------



## softbiker (19. Oktober 2009)

An never ending story.

Ein Nicolai-Jünger gehorcht dem 2. Gebot dass da lautet.

Du sollst neben mir keine anderen Fahrräder haben. PUNKT AUS BASTA

Soll doch in der Bike-Bravo stehen was will. Je weniger Nicolai kaufen desto schneller bekomm ich meinen neuen Rahmen 

Und ich glaub nicht dass unter den geringeren Verkaufszahlen die Funktionalität eines N leidet.


----------



## dubbel (20. Oktober 2009)

chris_01 schrieb:


> das gibt es doch in jeder Zeitung. Jede Zeitung ist auf seine Werbung angewiesen. Wenn ich ein Snowboardmag aufschlage kann ich anhand der Werbunghäufigkeit und Größe der Anzeigen auch die Testsieger vorhersagen. ...
> Und bei der bike isses eben Canyon. Na und?


du behauptest also, dass canyon erstens mehr werbung schaltet als die konkurrenz und zweitens, dass die bikes schlechter sind, und die testergebnisse wegen der werbung so gut ausfallen?  

kannst du dir auch vorstellen, dass sich das sehr leicht widerlegen lässt?
was dann?


----------



## Falco Mille (22. Oktober 2009)

Wir hätten in der Tat gern am Test teilgenommen. In der Regel sind BIKE Testanfragen so kurzfristig, dass wir sie nicht bedienen können, da wir keine Bikes ab Lager haben, da wir schließlich erst einen Rahmen bauen und Parts ordern müssen. Dieses Mal hatten wir jedoch genug Zeit, der Rahmen war lange fertig und die meisten Parts vorhanden. -Aber eben nicht alle. Wer uns hat sitzen assen, tut nichts zur Sache, nur so viel: Unser Concept Bike wäre ein echter Hammer geworden und hätte den anderen "Enduros" locker um die Ohren fahren können, ohne gewichtsmäßig den Rahmen zu sprengen. Nachdem wir aber bestimmen Schlüssel-Parts nicht bekamen, wollten wir diese nicht durch beliebige Standardparts ersetzen. Wir hatten ganz spezielle Ideen zu dem Bike, und die Devise lautete: Ganz oder gar nicht. Und außerdem war es doch einfach nur ein weiterer Test in einer endlosen Folge von Tests. Also, was soll's?

Grüße, Falco


----------



## fuzzball (22. Oktober 2009)

super, jetzt bin ich erstrecht neugierig wie das Concept Bike geplant war und ausgesehen hätte


----------



## marco2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Falco, jetzt wird es ja erstmal richtig interessant: kannst du uns mehr Infos geben, wie ihr das Enduro aufgebaut hättet?   Welcher Rahmen, welche Teile? Mich interessiert dabei auch nicht, welche ihr nicht rechtzeitig bekommen hattet.


----------



## luck01 (22. Oktober 2009)

marco2 schrieb:


> Falco, jetzt wird es ja erstmal richtig interessant: kannst du uns mehr Infos geben, wie ihr das Enduro aufgebaut hättet?   Welcher Rahmen, welche Teile? Mich interessiert dabei auch nicht, welche ihr nicht rechtzeitig bekommen hattet.



Sehe ich genauso. 

Falco gib uns doch bitte eine Teileliste.


----------



## 525Rainer (22. Oktober 2009)

ja falco! davon bin ich ausgegangen das ihr euch da was extraliebenswertes ausgedacht habt! lets go, post die teileliste! ich will das sich jemand aus dem forum das bike nachbaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (22. Oktober 2009)

Na, Falco soll das Ding einfach aufbauen, wenn die Teile endlich da sind... und dann schöne Bilder posten


----------



## checkb (26. Oktober 2009)

Bitte Falco Mille!!!


----------



## hands diamond (26. Oktober 2009)




----------



## mother lode (26. Oktober 2009)

Ein solcher Aufabu würde mich natürlich auch sehr interessieren - und wenn man das ganze dann auch noch so bedeutungsschwanger umreißt... 
Keine Frage - das muß gepostet werden. 
Ansonsten kann ich mir mit meiner begrenzten Biker-Fantasie gar nicht ansatzweise ausmalen, wie toll man ein Nicolai als Enduro aufbauen könnte und hätte als Alternative und Anhaltspunkt nur das Liteville. Das könnt ihr doch nicht auf euch sitzen lassen.


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2009)

mother lode schrieb:


> Das könnt ihr doch nicht auf euch sitzen lassen.



Das geht natürlich nicht, jetzt ist Krieg


----------



## hands diamond (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte, "L.......e" darf hier nicht erwähnt werden?! Wobei, hier hat sich bislang auch noch keiner beschwert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6468032&postcount=2943


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (27. Oktober 2009)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Ich dachte, "L.......e" darf hier nicht erwähnt werden?! Wobei, hier hat sich bislang auch noch keiner beschwert:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6468032&postcount=2943


----------



## Mitglied (27. Oktober 2009)

Cool, ich hab'n größeren Teilebestand als Nicolai.


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Oktober 2009)

@Falco
Ehm Teileliste bitte?!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2009)

Falco bütttöööö


----------



## Falco Mille (28. Oktober 2009)

Keine Partsliste, sorry.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## kitor (29. Oktober 2009)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Ich dachte, "L.......e" darf hier nicht erwähnt werden?! Wobei, hier hat sich bislang auch noch keiner beschwert:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6468032&postcount=2943



Warum auch nicht. gähn...


----------



## marco2 (29. Oktober 2009)

Na, dann kann das Enduro, das allen davon gefahren wäre am Ende wohl nicht so weltbewegend gewesen sein....


----------



## Deleted 83484 (29. Oktober 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Keine Partsliste, sorry.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Dann wäre es doch fein, wenn Ihr das Bike trotzdem zusammenstellt/-baut und der Bike zum Testen zur Verfügung stellt...es muss ja kein Vergleichstest mit anderen Herstellern sein...

Ich habe ebenfalls ein sehr gespaltenes Verhältnis zu den Tests in den Bike-zeitschriften....aber das fänd' ich mal sehr interessant!!!


----------



## Maxkraft (30. Oktober 2009)

Unser Concept Bike wäre ein echter Hammer geworden und hätte den anderen "Enduros" locker um die Ohren fahren können, ohne gewichtsmäßig den Rahmen zu sprengen.  Und außerdem war es doch einfach nur ein weiterer Test in einer endlosen Folge von Tests. Also, was soll's?
"Solche" offiziellen Stellungnahmen bergen ein hohes Risiko. 
Hat die Firma Nicolai so etwas wirklich nötig?


----------



## corfrimor (31. Oktober 2009)

PR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Tom (1. November 2009)

Gab es denn überhaupt schon mal einen Test eines NICOLAI
in der "meinungsbildenden Presse"?

Ich wundere mich schon länger über die magere Berichterstattung 
und frage mich woran dass liegt....
...wobei mir das letztendlich Wurst ist - Ich mag mein NICOLAI


----------



## BOSTAD (1. November 2009)

Trail-Tom schrieb:


> Gab es denn überhaupt schon mal einen Test eines NICOLAI
> in der "meinungsbildenden Presse"?
> 
> Ich wundere mich schon länger über die magere Berichterstattung
> ...



Es gibt Tests, auch in englischsprachiger Ausführung, es gab auch mal einen Fred im N Bereich in dem die Ergebnisse gesammelt wurden.


----------



## flyingscot (1. November 2009)

Das Helius RC war glaube ich Anfang des Jahres mal in der MountainBike in einem Neuheiten-Einzeltest drin.


----------



## corfrimor (1. November 2009)

Das war aber, meine ich, Anfang / Frühjahr 2008! Ich hab' mein RC seit August '08 und der Test war auf jeden Fall davor.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Testmaen (1. November 2009)

Auf der Homepage des britischen Nicolai-Importeurs gibt es einige (verlinkte) Testberichte. Sind aber keine ganz aktuellen Testberichte dabei.

http://www.nicolai-uk.com/index.php/category/reviews/


----------

